# PS Vita Hacks and Game Decryption



## iAqua (Aug 3, 2016)

Cool. I don't own a vita myself but this is pretty cool.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Cool. I don't own a vita myself but this is pretty cool.


It took a while to be able to get this far on the vita scene... afaik the 3ds was cracked in 2014/15


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 3, 2016)

Well, between needing a new PSP and homebrew (especially emulators) for the Vita looking like it'll be a thing, it makes me consider finally getting one. It's gonna be either that or a GPD XD.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 3, 2016)

HENkaku really made me a happy camper as I had to say goodbye to any possibility of using Rejuvenate despite meeting the requirements due to having to update the system in order to play and review new games. That, and the exploit is just better - a lot like Gateway Go used to be, no USB shennanigans required. Now I'm keeping my system on 3.60 no matter what and although I'm not deving for the Vita, I might in the future as it's a great little system with lots of power under the hood - power that's yet to be tapped into properly.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Well, between needing a new PSP and homebrew (especially emulators) for the Vita looking like it'll be a thing, it makes me consider finally getting one. It's gonna be either that or a GPD XD.


IMO the nvidia shield is better. Just personal preference though...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 3, 2016)

Is the Vita even going to have a scene with how dead it is? Production was discounted everywhere, but Japan IIRC.


----------



## tbb043 (Aug 3, 2016)

> Does this mean piracy for Vita is just around the corner? Probably.



Too bad it took until the system was dead to happen. If it had happened sooner, they might have sold enough to get an actual userbase and keep the system alive. I know a lot of people (myself included) only bought a PSP because it was easily hacked wide open, if Vita had been the same, I probably would have gotten one.


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 3, 2016)

Heh, guess it's finally time to buy a Vita.


----------



## SonyUSA (Aug 3, 2016)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Is the Vita even going to have a scene with how dead it is? Production was discounted everywhere, but Japan IIRC.


I actually can't find any local to buy except for a used one at a Gamestop with no memory card but had a premium price, but the lady dropped it trying to get it out of the cabinet and I was like "...meh I don't want it now." and she was like "err... yeah heh...".


----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2016)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Is the Vita even going to have a scene with how dead it is? Production was discounted everywhere, but Japan IIRC.


You underestimate just how loyal the vita fanbase is. It won't be a huge scene, but there's definitely enough of a userbase to get stuff going. (Like the Wii U) They've already got a SNES emulator running at pretty decent speeds. And Amazon has an abundance of the consoles in stock so they're easy to buy.


----------



## Pecrow (Aug 3, 2016)

So... Vita owners will not be able to pirate the complete catalog of ...30 games?


----------



## VashTS (Aug 3, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> So... Vita owners will not be able to pirate the complete catalog of ...30 games?



too true lol, ive owned a vita for a few years now, have to say i only play hot shots golf world invitational and just a tiny bit of mortal kombat...not sure if i will even use pirated games on it, if it becomes reality - sadly same applies to the wii u

any titles i really want to play are cheap enough that i can justifiably spend the cash - which is the way it should be - and this is how the video game industry can curb piracy.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm guessing this still means PSP games need to be run through a PSP exploit? Mm. I'll have to stick to 3.20 on my PSTV.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't care if Sony bans my account, I have everything I need on 3.60.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 3, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> IMO the nvidia shield is better. Just personal preference though...


Oh, certainly better, no doubt. Portability is my concern here, though. Two things the GPD XD has going for it is built in controls and a small, clamshell form factor.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 3, 2016)

ArturDat3DS said:


> I think it's nice to hear that. PS Vita is dead. Sorry to say that but it's true.
> Most of the games suck and you can see from the sale numbers.... It's a total pain in the ass. It will never beat Nintendo with it's good old Mario games.
> I don't think piracy is wrong. Actually it often makes a console better. I don't think that PSP would have so many sales if piracy wouldn't exist.
> And not everyone can afford games for 40-50 bucks (including me). Piracy sounds bad but it's actually not.. Please don't call it piracy. It's helpful because you can backup your games without worrying about your CDs. So it's actually pretty nice. I know we should support the developers, but hey.. They've got already their millions and the games are mostly overpriced while they get worse and content less every time.
> ...


Putting your opinion of piracy aside, I'm pretty sure Monster Hunter sold the PSP for the most-part, not piracy. I have to wonder if the Vita would have been more successful if MH3, 4, and Generations was released for it?


----------



## ut2k4master (Aug 3, 2016)

ArturDat3DS said:


> I think it's nice to hear that. PS Vita is dead. Sorry to say that but it's true.
> Most of the games suck and you can see from the sale numbers.... It's a total pain in the ass. It will never beat Nintendo with it's good old Mario games.
> I don't think piracy is wrong. Actually it often makes a console better. I don't think that PSP would have so many sales if piracy wouldn't exist.
> And not everyone can afford games for 40-50 bucks (including me). Piracy sounds bad but it's actually not.. Please don't call it piracy. It's helpful because you can backup your games without worrying about your CDs. So it's actually pretty nice. I know we should support the developers, but hey.. They've got already their millions and the games are mostly overpriced while they get worse and content less every time.
> ...




considering inflation, game prices have actually gone down and are cheaper than theyve ever been


----------



## ReigningSemtex (Aug 3, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> IMO the nvidia shield is better. Just personal preference though...



But they are not in production any more. If someone wants a handheld system for emulation the gpd xd is the best choice at the moment. I don't doubt the nvidia shield is better but with low availability probably best go for the next best thing


----------



## cvskid (Aug 3, 2016)

That's a shame that it takes being able to pirate ps vita games for people to care about the ps vita.


----------



## cokacommando (Aug 3, 2016)

So uh, will this lead to eventual vita save editors?


----------



## Viri (Aug 3, 2016)

So, are Vita cards still nearly the same price as the damn console it self? Which console has a more depressing library of games, the Vita or the Wii-U?


----------



## breaktemp (Aug 3, 2016)

Interesting...would this also work for the Vita_TV ? 

Rather the PlayStation TV ? 

Also, how much are Vita's going for these days ?


----------



## anhminh (Aug 3, 2016)

But it may still not make Vita game pirate-able.

Actually 3DS CFW was designed to be anti-piracy until some "controversy" happen that "some code got leaked". If not because of it, I'm sure FC will be the only way for piracy on 3DS now.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Viri said:


> So, are Vita cards still nearly the same price as the damn console it self? Which console has a more depressing library of games, the Vita or the Wii-U?



It was 2 different case but same result really.

One get only support from first party and one doesn't get many support from first party.


----------



## andzalot55 (Aug 3, 2016)

Until the free Vita games come in, I wont get myself a Vita until then.


----------



## Viri (Aug 3, 2016)

breaktemp said:


> Interesting...would this also work for the Vita_TV ?
> 
> Rather the PlayStation TV ?
> 
> Also, how much are Vita's going for these days ?


This would be nice, esp if they can get the usb slots to hold games.


----------



## SonyUSA (Aug 3, 2016)

cokacommando said:


> So uh, will this lead to eventual vita save editors?



Check the Source, I'm pretty sure they can decrypt saves right now!


----------



## cokacommando (Aug 3, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> Check the Source, I'm pretty sure they can decrypt saves right now!



Really? SWEEEET! Anyone have any plans for a Persona 4 Golden Editor?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm still waiting for English Phantasy star 2 By the way....

And save editior like the hyperkin game genie for PS3


----------



## endoverend (Aug 3, 2016)

It's funny how people will criticize this as being useless because of a lack of games on the Vita, yet the Wii U is in a worse situation in terms of library and you couldn't criticize that scene without being immediately ostracized.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 3, 2016)

endoverend said:


> It's funny how people will criticize this as being useless because of a lack of games on the Vita, yet the Wii U is in a worse situation in terms of library and you couldn't criticize that scene without being immediately ostracized.


Well you know, all is on people's mind is PIRACY. So yeah expect that to be all everyone cares about. Not emulators of Genesis, Not being able to do fun useful things with the system, special features, just HAVING FREE GAMES, If is so pointless and no good games, why care? 

Exactly, until someone does what people demand (First should try themslef) Then people will conplain until what they want is done and then still complain if it not done right. I bought a ps vita, for Phantasy star online 2 and still uncomfirmed. I'm glad homebrew exist to keep me entertained until i can get confirmation of it. 

Get playstation plus and get your games for cheap, they go on sale for more than 60% off and save lots of money, spending less than $20, and by the way, i know there many PORTS of ps4 and ps3 games on vita but they do have some exclusive ones that are good. (YS MEMORIES OF CELCETIA/ TALES OF HEART R)


----------



## jpx86 (Aug 3, 2016)

Is the Wii U the Vita of consoles or is the Vita the Wii U of handhelds?


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 3, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well you know, all is on people's mind is PIRACY. So yeah expect that to be all everyone cares about. Not emulators of Genesis, Not being able to do fun useful things with the system, special features, just HAVING FREE GAMES, If is so pointless and no good games, why care?
> 
> Exactly, until someone does what people demand (First should try themslef) Then people will conplain until what they want is done and then still complain if it not done right. I bought a ps vita, for Phantasy star online 2 and still uncomfirmed. I'm glad homebrew exist to keep me entertained until i can get confirmation of it.
> 
> Get playstation plus and get your games for cheap, they go on sale for more than 60% off and save lots of money, spending less than $20, and by the way, i know there many PORTS of ps4 and ps3 games on vita but they do have some exclusive ones that are good. (YS MEMORIES OF CELCETIA/ TALES OF HEART R)


Vita games are probably the cheapest of any system I've ever owned. I don't think I've paid more than £10 for any of mine, and less than £5 for most. And to say there's no games, I've managed to fill a 64GB card pretty well. I've said it before and I'll say it again, the Vita has good games aplenty. The issue lies in the fact these games all hail from the same few genres (JRPGs, Visual Novels, etc), and they're rather niche. So hey, the Vita, and its games, aren't for everybody. But that by no means says it has no games, nor that those games are bad ^^


----------



## Anunnymous (Aug 3, 2016)

What's wrong with everyone? Just because you don't like the console, doesn't mean it sucks. Also, just because your local shops don't sell Vita games (full discretion of the retailer, btw) doesn't mean there are no games for it. There are over 1300 games for the Vita. This is over 400 more than your beloved 3DS. I'm not a fanboy by-any-means. I just hate people shooting shit down because they don't like it. I hate Reality TV, but you won't find me seeking out Reality TV forums to bash it. It's stupid.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 3, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Vita games are probably the cheapest of any system I've ever owned. I don't think I've paid more than £10 for any of mine, and less than £5 for most. And to say there's no games, I've managed to fill a 64GB card pretty well. I've said it before and I'll say it again, the Vita has good games aplenty. The issue lies in the fact these games all hail from the same few genres (JRPGs, Visual Novels, etc), and they're rather niche. So hey, the Vita, and its games, aren't for everybody. But that by no means says it has no games, nor that those games are bad ^^


Of course i know, but you know people just seem to always complain no matter what so that how it will always be. No one is ever satisfied. I had gotten a vita and i started buying games. Actually i never bought a game card from the store, i always downloaded from playstation store using my ps plus since games were cheaper. But While most of them are ps3 and ps4 ports, some exclusive games were very good, while some held no interest for me. But again, not for everyone. I did wish they didn't have so many ports, emphasis on cross play, Cross buy was very good, but it didn't need to be main focus. Made it seem like vita was a portable ps3 or ps4 like GBA SP was portable SNES, but i mean I found some worthy games that i actually wish were on console and some that were fine for mobile.

Other than that. It was hard to like the system for long periods of time, It seem to be a special system among most mobile games, but the thing that define the system is the exclusive games to be honest. If your making every game available for ps3 ps4 and ps vita, what reason is there to have ps3 or vita unless you want (ps3 cheap alternative) or (Ps vita, mobile platform) The ps4 is all you need really. While wii u and 3ds have two screens and touchscreen, they still have unique exclusive games for each so we need both to play them all.

I still feel like waiting for information on PSO2 for vita, but look like it may take longer than expected that I may need to prepare a ps4 console just in case psvita doesn't get one.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 3, 2016)

Looks like I might have to dust off my Vita TV soon.


----------



## vbkun (Aug 3, 2016)

Anunnymous said:


> What's wrong with everyone? Just because you don't like the console, doesn't mean it sucks. Also, just because your local shops don't sell Vita games (full discretion of the retailer, btw) doesn't mean there are no games for it. There are over 1300 games for the Vita. This is over 400 more than your beloved 3DS. I'm not a fanboy by-any-means. I just hate people shooting shit down because they don't like it. I hate Reality TV, but you won't find me seeking out Reality TV forums to bash it. It's stupid.



Not to mention that not only it has about 400 more titles than 3ds, 3ds have s***loads of shovelware, while vita gets near no-shovel.


----------



## Viri (Aug 3, 2016)

Anunnymous said:


> What's wrong with everyone? Just because you don't like the console, doesn't mean it sucks. Also, just because your local shops don't sell Vita games (full discretion of the retailer, btw) doesn't mean there are no games for it. There are over 1300 games for the Vita. This is over 400 more than your beloved 3DS. I'm not a fanboy by-any-means. I just hate people shooting shit down because they don't like it. I hate Reality TV, but you won't find me seeking out Reality TV forums to bash it. It's stupid.


I personally don't hate the console, I think the console looks pretty sexy, and looks a lot nicer than the 3DS. I just wish they didn't use fucking Vita cards.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 3, 2016)

breaktemp said:


> Interesting...would this also work for the Vita_TV ?
> 
> Rather the PlayStation TV ?
> 
> Also, how much are Vita's going for these days ?


PSTVs are just Vita's without a screen so you can get it working. I have two with 3.20 and it's great!


----------



## tuxdude143 (Aug 3, 2016)

I honestly hope this doesn't lead to vita piracy. As a loyal vita owner I would hate to see the consoles life cut even shorter due to filthy pirates just playing free games and not supporting the devs as that's just going to cause third party developer interest for the vita to drop like a brick most likely


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 3, 2016)

tuxdude143 said:


> I honestly hope this doesn't lead to vita piracy. As a loyal vita owner I would hate to see the consoles life cut even shorter due to filthy pirates just playing free games and not supporting the devs as that's just going to cause third party developer interest for the vita to drop like a brick most likely


Sony left the Vita left for dead in the west so if you want to be angry at someone then that's Sony not common people, dude. I'm glad Vita's been hacked because it gave me a reason to actually own it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 3, 2016)

ANNOUNCEMRNTS: HOMEBREW NOW AVAILABLE FOR PS VITA

EVERYONE: ......................

ME: Oh cool, now i can play genesis games. Sonic 3, Beyond oasis, Shining force. Kid Chameleon. Nice stuff. Can't forget snes and such. Wonder what homebrew games can be made now?

ANNOUNCEMENTS: PIRACY NOW POSSIBLE FOR PS VITA

EVERYONE: *Dust off vita and PSTV*

ME: *Waiting for Phantasy star online 2* Well got some emulators, and some other games to hold me over until phantasy star online 2 comes.... hopefully.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Aug 3, 2016)

I want to get a Vita pretty badly now. I've seen many on craigslist that are barely used going for $120-150 and that is definitely affordable for me. The problem is the memory, if I'm going to get a PS Vita I'd get all my games digitally but the memory is so damn expensive and hard to get. I'm probably going to spend more money on mem cards than the console alone and that's just what is putting me off on the Vita. I would think the Vita would go very well with my PS4 because I have a lot of cross buy (crossplay?) games on my PS4 that would be great on a Vita


----------



## Viri (Aug 3, 2016)

tuxdude143 said:


> I honestly hope this doesn't lead to vita piracy. As a loyal vita owner I would hate to see the consoles life cut even shorter due to filthy pirates just playing free games and not supporting the devs as that's just going to cause third party developer interest for the vita to drop like a brick most likely


The Vita is pretty much competing with the Wii-U for the most dead current gen console. And piracy sure didn't kill either of those consoles. 

The Vita is Sony's "red headed step child". Sony gives less of a fuck about the Vita than Nintendo does about the Wii-U, because the Wii-U is getting BOTW.


----------



## tuxdude143 (Aug 3, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Sony left the Vita left for dead in the west so if you want to be angry at someone then that's Sony not common people, dude. I'm glad Vita's been hacked because it gave me a reason to actually own it.





Viri said:


> The Vita is pretty much competing with the Wii-U for the most dead current gen console. And piracy sure didn't kill either of those consoles.
> 
> The Vita is Sony's "red headed step child". Sony gives less of a fuck about the Vita than Nintendo does about the Wii-U, because the Wii-U is getting BOTW.



Just because sony doesn't support it doesn't mean it lacks third party support. In fact, the vita has AMAZING third party support if you just took a look at the game library for more than 1 phemtosecond. On top of that, in Japan the vita is thriving which also contributes to the high number of third party titles it gets.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 3, 2016)

Viri said:


> The Vita is pretty much competing with the Wii-U for the most dead current gen console. And piracy sure didn't kill either of those consoles.
> 
> The Vita is Sony's "red headed step child". Sony gives less of a fuck about the Vita than Nintendo does about the Wii-U, because the Wii-U is getting BOTW.


To be honest, if no one is buying systems, then no one is buying games, also if people are buying systems and still no games, piracy won't change much. People will still not be buying games. 

In turn, if you honestly like what people make and do, then buying is the only way to support it. Games get cancelled cause not enough customer support or interest, (Megaman legends 3) And it just what happens. Ultimatly it comes down to people not making dumb decisions to cause catastraphe to the market. Either way is gonna happen. 

If there no games to buy cause of not having value then people won't buy it, and piracy won't change that, but will have people think again about making games for the console. The companies will always try and find ways to secure their payment at all times, and customers will always try to get better deals Which evenutally leads to piracy in the end. since it means free. 

The tom and jerry tales will never end. Game of cat and mouse will continue to exist until one side wins. 

1 People stop making games and consoles causing video game crash again, blaming piracy and hackers.

2 people purchase games and follow the rules of legal owned games and continue paying for games hoping more gets made.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Aug 3, 2016)

Since the vita homebrew is on its peak, i might finally get myself a vita, just because of the emulators (and because nvidia shields are not found where i live...)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 3, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> Since the vita homebrew is on its pick, i might finally get myself a vita, just because of the emulators (and because nvidia shields are not found where i live...)


I feel bad for you, no Nvidia shield? 

Can you import?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Aug 3, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I feel bad for you, no Nvidia shield?
> 
> Can you import?


i would, if i had the money to...


----------



## aenoch (Aug 3, 2016)

ArturDat3DS said:


> I think it's nice to hear that. PS Vita is dead. Sorry to say that but it's true.
> Most of the games suck and you can see from the sale numbers.... It's a total pain in the ass. It will never beat Nintendo with it's good old Mario games.
> I don't think piracy is wrong. Actually it often makes a console better. I don't think that PSP would have so many sales if piracy wouldn't exist.
> And not everyone can afford games for 40-50 bucks (including me). Piracy sounds bad but it's actually not.. Please don't call it piracy. It's helpful because you can backup your games without worrying about your CDs. So it's actually pretty nice. I know we should support the developers, but hey.. They've got already their millions and the games are mostly overpriced while they get worse and content less every time.
> ...


Super nintendo games were 59.99.


----------



## tuxdude143 (Aug 3, 2016)

aenoch said:


> Super nintendo games were 59.99.


I don't see why people need to bitch about vita game prices because they are way WAY cheaper than what nintendo charges. (A vita game here costs me 40 to 60NZD while a 3DS game here costs me 80 to 100NZD)


----------



## Anunnymous (Aug 3, 2016)

aenoch said:


> Super nintendo games were 59.99.



Everyone forgets this. Hell, NES games were $49.99 USD when they were new. I don't know why everyone thinks games were so much cheaper "back in the day." The only thing I can think of is people were buying more used and don't remember that. Or, renting was more prevalent so when they finally did buy a particular game, it was already reduced in price. Game prices really haven't changed much.


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 3, 2016)

tuxdude143 said:


> I honestly hope this doesn't lead to vita piracy. As a loyal vita owner I would hate to see the consoles life cut even shorter due to filthy pirates just playing free games and not supporting the devs as that's just going to cause third party developer interest for the vita to drop like a brick most likely



Wrong site to be on and the system is dead, dude.

What little left that is to make it on our side of the world will still come out.

I'm personally excited for translation projects.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 3, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Vita games are probably the cheapest of any system I've ever owned. I don't think I've paid more than £10 for any of mine, and less than £5 for most. And to say there's no games, I've managed to fill a 64GB card pretty well. I've said it before and I'll say it again, the Vita has good games aplenty. The issue lies in the fact these games all hail from the same few genres (JRPGs, Visual Novels, etc), and they're rather niche. So hey, the Vita, and its games, aren't for everybody. But that by no means says it has no games, nor that those games are bad ^^


So it's like a handheld sharp x68000?


----------



## aenoch (Aug 3, 2016)

Anunnymous said:


> Everyone forgets this. Hell, NES games were $49.99 USD when they were new. I don't know why everyone thinks games were so much cheaper "back in the day." The only thing I can think of is people were buying more used and don't remember that. Or, renting was more prevalent so when they finally did buy a particular game, it was already reduced in price. Game prices really haven't changed much.


 or parents were buying them.      I didnt know theybwere around the same orice till i found a ad awile ago


----------



## DKB (Aug 3, 2016)

This is the epitome of kicking a dead horse.


----------



## cearp (Aug 3, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> So... Vita owners will not be able to pirate the complete catalog of ...30 games?


i have ten physical games, the last time i had that many for something was gba and gc...
vita has many games, whether you like them or not is something else


----------



## Pecrow (Aug 3, 2016)

cearp said:


> i have ten physical games, the last time i had that many for something was gba and gc...
> vita has many games, whether you like them or not is something else


I correct myself... Vita owners will now be able to pirate the complete  only 10 good games in their catalog.


----------



## cearp (Aug 3, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> I correct myself... Vita owners will now be able to pirate the complete  only 10 good games in their catalog.


i'm pretty sure we still can't pirate anything yet lol
decryption being possible or not, we still need licenses (and to get past them)


----------



## Dust2dust (Aug 3, 2016)

aenoch said:


> Super nintendo games were 59.99.





Anunnymous said:


> Everyone forgets this. Hell, NES games were $49.99 USD when they were new. I don't know why everyone thinks games were so much cheaper "back in the day." The only thing I can think of is people were buying more used and don't remember that. Or, renting was more prevalent so when they finally did buy a particular game, it was already reduced in price. Game prices really haven't changed much.


Back in 1990, I remember seeing the new game Strider for Sega Genesis selling for a whopping $99.99 here in Canada (was a Toys'R'Us store).  It was more expensive by about $20 than the regular Genesis games, because it was a *BIG *8 MB game!  Yes, regular Genesis games at launch were usually $80.  Checking the bankofcanada website to calculate inflation and convert to today's equivalent prices, Strider would be selling for $165, and regular Genesis games, at $132.  While I'm at it, in US currency, that's $125.75 for Strider and $100 for regular games.  So bottom line is, NO, game prices are not worse than they used to be. And piracy was not a big problem on SNES and Genesis back in the day.  There were some devices to pirate games, but people didn't know about them, because no internet.  So can't blame piracy for these outrageous prices.


----------



## Jay Clay (Aug 3, 2016)

ArturDat3DS said:


> I think it's nice to hear that. PS Vita is dead. Sorry to say that but it's true.
> Most of the games suck and you can see from the sale numbers.... It's a total pain in the ass. It will never beat Nintendo with it's good old Mario games.
> I don't think piracy is wrong. Actually it often makes a console better. I don't think that PSP would have so many sales if piracy wouldn't exist.
> And not everyone can afford games for 40-50 bucks (including me). Piracy sounds bad but it's actually not.. Please don't call it piracy. It's helpful because you can backup your games without worrying about your CDs. So it's actually pretty nice. I know we should support the developers, but hey.. They've got already their millions and the games are mostly overpriced while they get worse and content less every time.
> ...





Dont get confuse, sales numbers has nothing to do with quality games, yeah you won't have a monster hunter prime game or the last lego adventure (mainstream crap), but it seems like you don't own any vita at all, games like gravity rush, persona 4 gold, jet set radio hd, Odin sphere, freedom wars, umvc3, Hatsune Miku project diva, lumines, etc. are amazing and beautiful games 3ds just can dream about.

Piracy because games are so expensive? well most of the best games on vita are under 20 dl.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 3, 2016)

Finally with the recent news it seems like my dream of being able to play DC/PS2/ and 3DS games via the vita might be possible now. And then ofcoure theres the addon of piracy but guys kmon think about the bigger picture.

The best thing about modern gen consoles being hacked is that we get more beautiful people making more beautiful emulators for past gen consoles on them.

So for dc emulation im just guessing we can use existing dc emus like NULLDC and just port them over

but for the 3DS well thatll take a long while since no 100% working emulators exist at the momment.

and then the ps2 emulator well i doubt PCEXC2 could be ported to the vita or maybe it could (probably impossible though)

Guess now we just play the waiting game


----------



## Xuman (Aug 3, 2016)

If the dreamcast emulator alone could be ported to Vita, id buy 20.

If the vita could emulate the ps2, id buy 50.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 3, 2016)

Xuman said:


> If the dreamcast emulator alone could be ported to Vita, id buy 20.
> 
> If the vita could emulate the ps2, id buy 50.



I think theres 2 types of vita gamers

1. Those who already own the system and have bought games for it and now as the system unlocks itself more to the hackers they'll probably try out the home brew and enjoy it.
2. Those who have been waiting for it to be hacked before they buy it so that they can pirate games on it

I personally fall under the first category but as more stuff becomes available for the vita , i think we will see more vita gamers who fall under the 2nd category.


----------



## Prior22 (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't own a Vita, but when it's hacked to run iso's I suppose I would have to check IGN to see if there are even enough Vita games worth playing to warrant buying one.  Wonder if a full blown hack with be released before Christmas.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 3, 2016)

Prior22 said:


> I don't own a Vita, but when it's hacked to run iso's I suppose I would have to check IGN to see if there are even enough Vita games worth playing to warrant buying one.  Wonder if a full blown hack with be released before Christmas.


So many are certain it will be hacked but like cearp says, there are still barriers yet to be overcome


----------



## NeroAngelo (Aug 3, 2016)

Pecrow said:


> So... Vita owners will not be able to pirate the complete catalog of ...30 games?


Maybe we have different consoles then ? because my Vita has well over 30 games for it, and most of them good.


----------



## Jhyrachy (Aug 3, 2016)

I just want to be able to use my pstv as an emustation

If i can have snes emulation full speed i'll be satiafied


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 3, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> Major_Tom recently released instructions for decrypting and dumping games right from the PS Vita using the new HENkaku web exploit  for 3.60 by team Molecule.
> 
> He also details how to run game mods by modifying the files in the redirected space, much like smea's homebrew 3DS app that enables users to change the game content-- meaning fan translations and skin hacks!
> 
> ...


Time to buy a VITA, this is the PSP all over again.


----------



## retrofan_k (Aug 3, 2016)

Dead or no dead (always some chump(s) gonna bitch about something) be thankful with what Henkaku is and what it's done so far.  It's better than nothing and having a native Vita entry point to Homebrew is a great job and tbh, I couldn't care less if Vita piracy occurred or not.  The titles are cheap and only a handful are worth playing.


----------



## Meteor7 (Aug 3, 2016)

I hope this doesn't bite us in the butt. The industry response might be like an immune system in allergy season, if you know what I mean. Then again, maybe Sony will see a spike in Vita sales because of this and perhaps rethink their stance on coexisting with hackers. Bethesda was able to take this route, but then again, they aren't a Japanese company nor do they sell consoles. Yeah, I'm not sure how this'll affect things.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 3, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> To be honest, if no one is buying systems, then no one is buying games, also if people are buying systems and still no games, piracy won't change much. People will still not be buying games.
> 
> In turn, if you honestly like what people make and do, then buying is the only way to support it. Games get cancelled cause not enough customer support or interest, (Megaman legends 3) And it just what happens. Ultimatly it comes down to people not making dumb decisions to cause catastraphe to the market. Either way is gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Ubisoft was the biggest and strongest third party supporter on Wii U but after realising no one was buying their games they ultimately gave up completely. Remember, Rayman Legends was supposed to be a Wii U exclusive and Zombi was an exclusive too but Ubisoft's a business so they had to profit off it and that meant making it multiplat.

Problems with each:
Wii U = Owners not buying third party games.
Vita = Sony not supporting their own device in the west.


----------



## BurningDesire (Aug 3, 2016)

Can someone dump Project Diva X plz


----------



## Smash Br0 (Aug 3, 2016)

Vita noob here: If I were to buy one of the newer model Vitas, what firmware would it need to be at or below, in order to make use of exploits like this?


----------



## BurningDesire (Aug 3, 2016)

Smash Br0 said:


> Vita noob here: If I were to buy one of the newer model Vitas, what firmware would it need to be at or below, in order to make use of exploits like this?


I think the current firmware is 3.60 so if you want you can just update if its not on it!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pecrow said:


> So... Vita owners will not be able to pirate the complete catalog of ...30 weeb games?



FTFY


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2016)

This is great news! 
Definitely looking forward to translating the tens of hundreds of Japanese-only Weeb games!  (sarcastic statement, btw)


----------



## ThomasRobertWade (Aug 3, 2016)

LiveLatios said:


> IMO the nvidia shield is better. Just personal preference though...


The 3DS was cracked earlier, but the Vita came out almost a year later.


----------



## darcangel (Aug 3, 2016)

Great, I'm almost taking my Vita from under my bed


----------



## eriol33 (Aug 3, 2016)

now this is the moment I have been waiting for. will this increase PS vita sales or the console has been dead since start? nobody even want to buy it even it's pirate-able... just like wii u


----------



## mechagouki (Aug 3, 2016)

There's a lot of uninformed opinions and fanboy rhetoric flying around in this thread. The Vita has definitely failed to impact the mainstream portable gaming scene (3DS/cellphones), likely due to its initial high cost, the incorrect perception that the PSP "lost" the previous handheld generation, and its lack of software titles easily recognizable to 12 year olds. 

It's a very powerful, quite elegant system. It has a better touch screen than all but the latest iPhones, an enjoyable OS that is intuitive and practical, and the horsepower to deliver very high quality gaming experiences normally reserved for home consoles. I've owned my OLED Vita for about 18 months and I think it's actually my favourite handheld ever (I'm a handheld addict BTW, I bought an original GameBoy at JP launch and have owned every significant portable gaming machine since). Just being able to enjoy games like FFX HD or Minecraft wherever I want is such a great experience.

It's not without its faults of course, it's a little bulky, storage is proprietary and very expensive (If you're thinking of buying, be sure to include the cost of a 64GB card in your budget) and the games library, whilst of an above average quality, is not diverse enough to attract casual gamers. 

As for possible future piracy, it's unlikely to alter the Vita's fortune's significantly, though it might create increased demand for used machines, pushing up the price a little, I'm more excited for high-quality emulation than anything else, I'm still waiting for really playable, portable N64 and Sega Saturn emulation, and I feel the Vita might have the power to do this. Even truly accurate SNES emulation is something to get excited about. I do think it's a little sad when people say "If piracy on Vita is a thing I might finally buy one", but that short-sighted sense of entitlement and naivety about why things cost what they cost is apparently not going away anytime soon.


----------



## naughtyotsel (Aug 3, 2016)

yea thats whats up


----------



## Vithimiris (Aug 3, 2016)

I may get one. There's a bunch of them down here at a local pawn shop. I know the owners, he said people bought them and dropped them off at the store. The Vita doesn't really stack to the 3DS due to the library of games the console has in comparison to the PS Vita.


----------



## RaMon90 (Aug 3, 2016)

If you get lower than 3.60, you can manually update?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2016)

RaMon90 said:


> If you get lower than 3.60, you can manually update?


Yep. Grab the 3.60 update file from an online Vita firmware repository (or grab the PUP file this very moment from Sony's site while you can) and use QCMA to manually install the 3.60 FW offline, or use PS3.Proxy Server.GUI to spoof the PUP location so it installs the local 3.60 update file you downloaded instead.


----------



## RaMon90 (Aug 3, 2016)

Edit: double post, weird phone

I didnt know it was the latest version, its also around 120mb.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2016)

RaMon90 said:


> I didnt know it was the latest version, its also around 120mb.


All PS Vita PUP files are around that size. Probably mostly to do with storing a lot of stuff from every single previous update, in case you're updating from something like 1.00...


----------



## darcangel (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey guys, is the 3.60 still the latest firmware? I think I will be updating my Vita Today, from the 3.18 I think


----------



## Selim873 (Aug 3, 2016)

darcangel said:


> Hey guys, is the 3.60 still the latest firmware? I think I will be updating my Vita Today, from the 3.18 I think



Yep!  Go update if you can right now.


----------



## darcangel (Aug 3, 2016)

Selim873 said:


> Yep!  Go update if you can right now.


Thanks dude, I will it's charging since I havent used in more then 1 year, as soon that light turn green I will update it


If I the money right now I'd but The FFx-2 Im dying to see that game on the Vita, I think it's going to be first time mt Vita FW will be Up-to-date


----------



## flame1234 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hit "System Update"
It will tell you the version number that will be installed and ask you to confirm the installation. You also have to agree to their EULA.

The game dumping thing works.
Is there a way to run molecularSHELL once the firmware is updated to the next version? I think you are not allowed to run the web browser if you're not on the current firmware. Is there a patch in the installer for that?
Piracy not yet. I can dump EBOOTs, but they are encrypted and will only work on a system registered to my PSN account I believe. Literally every other file, except maybe encryption keys, should work regardless of region or PSN account.


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 3, 2016)

Chary said:


> You underestimate just how loyal the vita fanbase is. It won't be a huge scene, but there's definitely enough of a userbase to get stuff going. (Like the Wii U) They've already got a SNES emulator running at pretty decent speeds. And Amazon has an abundance of the consoles in stock so they're easy to buy.


I wouldn't really mistaken their "loyalty" for anything but buyer's remorse.


----------



## Selim873 (Aug 3, 2016)

flame1234 said:


> Hit "System Update"
> It will tell you the version number that will be installed and ask you to confirm the installation. You also have to agree to their EULA.
> 
> The game dumping thing works.
> ...



I can only imagine not.  I wouldn't be surprised if we got CFW with spoofing not long after the next PSV FW is out.


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 3, 2016)

ArturDat3DS said:


> I think it's nice to hear that. PS Vita is dead. Sorry to say that but it's true.
> Most of the games suck and you can see from the sale numbers.... It's a total pain in the ass. It will never beat Nintendo with it's good old Mario games.
> I don't think piracy is wrong. Actually it often makes a console better. I don't think that PSP would have so many sales if piracy wouldn't exist.
> And not everyone can afford games for 40-50 bucks (including me). Piracy sounds bad but it's actually not.. Please don't call it piracy. It's helpful because you can backup your games without worrying about your CDs. So it's actually pretty nice. I know we should support the developers, but hey.. They've got already their millions and the games are mostly overpriced while they get worse and content less every time.
> ...





vbkun said:


> Not to mention that not only it has about 400 more titles than 3ds, 3ds have s***loads of shovelware, while vita gets near no-shovel.


Mind pointing me to what you call shovelware? Too many people throw this term simply on their own idiotic notions of a video game they dislike or aren't interested in. 

Remember, shovelware is software which has little to no effort. Something I would find to be shovelware would be the "101- games-in-one" crap.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 3, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Mind pointing me to what you call shovelware? Too many people throw this term simply on their own idiotic notions of a video game they dislike or aren't interested in.
> 
> Remember, shovelware is software which has little to no effort. Something I would find to be shovelware would be the "101- games-in-one" crap.


I suppose 50 Classic Games 3D would be a good start then :') Most film tie-ins are usually shovelware quality too, but I haven't really played any of the 3DS ones so I really can't vouch for them, nor say they're terrible.


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 3, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> I suppose 50 Classic Games 3D would be a good start then :') Most film tie-ins are usually shovelware quality too, but I haven't really played any of the 3DS ones so I really can't vouch for them, nor say they're terrible.


Promotional games are wishy washy. There are many which are good, but many which are not. 

We have games like "The Croods: Prehistoric Party" which are acceptable games in their own right, 

 
and then we have ...this. 

 

Overall, these types of games aren't easily discarded. As Aladdin on SNES and Genesis has proven, movie games can turn out to be pretty amazing.


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 3, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Promotional games are wishy washy. There are many which are good, but many which are not.
> 
> We have games like "The Croods: Prehistoric Party" which are acceptable games in their own right,
> 
> ...



Oh sure, they _can_ be good. I recall Alice in Wonderland having a pretty good DS game. But the majority is generally bad


----------



## JCCG1989 (Aug 3, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Putting your opinion of piracy aside, I'm pretty sure Monster Hunter sold the PSP for the most-part, not piracy. I have to wonder if the Vita would have been more successful if MH3, 4, and Generations was released for it?



Exactly, the PSP was a beautiful console but it didn't make well in the market, Mopnster Hunter relase saved it's ass


----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> I wouldn't really mistaken their "loyalty" for anything but buyer's remorse.


Riiiiight, because there's not some great gems on the console at all.



Pecrow said:


> I correct myself... Vita owners will now be able to pirate the complete  only 10 good games in their catalog.


Trolling bait of course, but still, it's obvious there's more titles worth playing than that. Heck, it all comes down to whether you like Japanese RPGs and visual novels, because if you do, it has more worthy games to a consumer than a 3DS



ArturDat3DS said:


> I think it's nice to hear that. PS Vita is dead. Sorry to say that but it's true.
> 
> Most of the games suck and you can see from the sale numbers.... It's a total pain in the ass. It will never beat Nintendo with it's good old Mario games.
> 
> ...



Dead would mean there are no new titles releasing for the system

Uh, game quality doesn't always correlate with system sales. Why did the Vita sell badly? Most likely due to Sony's crap marketing, and those horrid memory cards. Even though the 3DS had a very rocky launch, the PSV did far worse in terms of launch games as well. And in a world that is slowly being dominated by the phone market, that crushed the chances of the PSV to ever get off the ground. 

Oh boy. Oh boy piracy discussion. Sure it's great to unlock system capabilities, but come on now. No one inherently deserves games, they are a luxury item. 

"Let's not call downloading games for free on a hacked console piracy pls"

That...is completely subjective. Since when are games overpriced? SNES and N64 games cost quite a pretty penny back in the day, and I'm pretty sure with memory limitations there was less content than in modern day games! Not to mention 90s inflation puts the cost of a SNES game in 1996 above a $60 game today. Not every developer is a fat cat in an office building. :/

LolWAT. A new DS game MIGHT have been $30-40 sure, but you were just comparing home console prices...which were most definitely 50-60$ for the GameCube/PS2/Xbox

Please respect potentially taking money out of a deserving company's hand?


Well that last bit I can wholeheartedly agree with!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 3, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Promotional games are wishy washy. There are many which are good, but many which are not.
> 
> We have games like "The Croods: Prehistoric Party" which are acceptable games in their own right,
> 
> ...



The lion king video game. 

Also since when did game decryption become code name for piracy? Last i checked back up is what people called piracy. Even though is not 100% true. But if it means good news for translation and modification to games, okay. But doesn't mean piracy. Bottom line, people always seem to judge a console lifespan by the worst of ideals. Quantity of games available (wii u for example) capability of the system, (what hardware is in it) What kind of things can be modded to it (homebrew, hacks, etc)

Buy a game console cause you wanna play a game, you want smash bros, buy a nintendo device. You want halo, buy microsoft device. You want god of war, buy playstation.

If 4 years later in year 2020 and nintendo nx has 200 games, ps4 has 4000 and xbox one had 8000 And any of those games on it is what you like or wanna play. It won't matter how many games are available, you will buy what you like cause you want it. Even if the only three games you play is super mario maker, super smash bros or mario kart 8 then you already knew why you bought those products, Stop worrying about what anything else is doing and do what you feel is best decision.

People still own a gamecube playing smash bros melee, they aren't complaining about not having new game to play cause they still play a 15 year old game even with newer ones available. There probably many people who own one console and one game like melee and play only that, cause if they want something different they know what to do instead of talking about how bad things are and wanting something done about it.


----------



## darcangel (Aug 3, 2016)

I think soon we will have a PSP userland here, but we need at least one PSP game right?
Can someone recomend on PSP Demo for me to download before 3.61 is out?


----------



## mechagouki (Aug 3, 2016)

Chary said:


> Oh boy. Oh boy piracy discussion. Sure it's great to unlock system capabilities, but come on now. No one inherently deserves games, they are a luxury item.



Very well said. The history of video games is littered with companies that went out of business because one important title failed, that's how important game revenue can be, these are peoples jobs we are talking about. There are exceptions like EA and Activision, but it's worth remembering that some giants (Acclaim, THQ) have fallen by the wayside. This isn't wholly down to piracy, if you make awful games (THQ, I'm looking at your mouldering corpse) you probably don't deserve to sick around, but sales lost through piracy reduce a company's ability to survive a poorly received game.

Good games require a huge amount of time and money to produce, think of a team of 100 people working on one title for 2-3 years. 

I'm not passing judgement on piracy here, let me be clear, just laying out some realities of the situation, y'all can do what you like, and doubtless will, but please don't justify your actions with some skewed argument that because things are expensive, it's OK to steal them. If you want something, it inherently has value to you. I actually have far more sympathy with someone who steals food because they are hungry, video games, believe it or not, you can live without.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JCCG1989 said:


> 1.- You talk about "rhetoric fanboy opinions" in this topic and then you justify you whole post in your own whole partial personal point of view about the console and it's traits



My post isn't rhetoric, it's a considered opinion, which you are welcome to criticise, of course. Fanboy rhetoric would include statements of the "therez on 10 games for it lol" or "3DS is better nintendo FTW" ilk.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Aug 3, 2016)

@mechanogouki, sorry, I accidentally pressed the post icon before I could finish and my post was adequately deleted, long story short:

1.-I feel that your opinions in the console are equally biased
2.- PSP did lost the handheld battle of it's days, the PSP became relevant only until Monster Hunter was relased.
3.- I feel like your view is very subjetive, yes Vita is a fine and beautiful machine but it offered nothing more that raw power to handheld market, a market very well know to trade that power for design.

I personally loved the PSP design (I still own a Fat 1000 and a slim 3000) and as you I'm a handheld maniac but the console itself is not much compared with the capabilities of the DS desing wise (Despite I have a DS I think is the most dissapointing console in my history), I had my PSP, nice, Dantes Inferno, Monster Hunter, Wipeout and a lot of games that were exactly the same experience than the home console but I remember the first time I played Ninja Gaiden or even silly instrument games and said WOW, I'm able to control Ryu with the stylus alone with no problems in the interface and its just a personal experience, that why I think the DS was succesful and the PSP wasnt, the PSP was a very nice machine, you even felt just right with the weight of a PSP1000 and the analogue sticks were precious but the console as a whole had nothing more to offer to the player than ports in the go. The Vita was the same idea and crashed even harder than the PSP, because the "most powerful system" formula shows it's advantages in the home consoles only, when huge TV's are available but not in the handheld one, now compare it to the monster 3DS is and you have a free ticket to the console graveyard. PSP was fine but underwhelming vs DS that was ugly but innovative=Crash, PSPVita powerful but nothing moreVS3DS that is a very very beautiful console for the player that loves mechanics= Oblivion for the PSPVita.


----------



## tuxdude143 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yoshimashin said:


> Wrong site to be on and the system is dead, dude.
> 
> What little left that is to make it on our side of the world will still come out.
> 
> I'm personally excited for translation projects.


Don't get me wrong I'm really excited for translation projects but holy shit the system is not dead, far from it.
Seriously before anyone claims the system is dead just take a look at the list of upcoming vita games for the second half of 2016. Take an honest to god look at it and then try and tell me that the system is dead because the number of games coming out for the thing seem to speak otherwise.
For example, these are the games coming out for the vita over the course of this month.






That is around the same number if not a few MORE titles coming out for vita in the month of August than there are games coming out for 3DS in the month of August
First party support may be dead but third party support is very much alive and thriving. The vita is FAR from a dead system.


----------



## SS4 (Aug 4, 2016)

I might consider getting a Vita myself pretty soon given current progress


----------



## froggestspirit (Aug 4, 2016)

Anyone else having an issue with accessing cartridges? I followed the tutorial, and when I enter the address for sly 1&2 (gro0:app/PCSA00095) I get a "could not find the application error"


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Aug 4, 2016)

will henkaku work on every firmware ? (future firmwares)

i might buy a vita again (gave my previous one away as i was too bored of it).


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 4, 2016)

Ps vita sales would definitely skyrocket once it will enable piracy. Ahahaha.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

leonmagnus99 said:


> will henkaku work on every firmware ? (future firmwares)
> 
> i might buy a vita again (gave my previous one away as i was too bored of it).


It is possible for backports to be made, but there are currently none at the moment (And will probably stay that way due to 1) the exploit source still not being released, and 2) The developers said they would not get round to it anytime soon due to "priorities v.s. time" where the exploit is concerned).
So it seems that the hack will be working on just 3.60 only for the time being...

As for future firmwares, again even if the exploit isn't patched in the next firmware (highly unlikely in my opinion), there would still need to be a port for that said firmware.


----------



## SonyUSA (Aug 4, 2016)

leonmagnus99 said:


> will henkaku work on every firmware ? (future firmwares)
> 
> i might buy a vita again (gave my previous one away as i was too bored of it).



Sony for sure will block it on the next firmware release, and there is no reason to stay on older firmwares because you are depriving yourself of required libraries for newer games and other system features. Plus this hack works better than any other hack for older firmwares as well.


----------



## cvskid (Aug 4, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> Sony for sure will block it on the next firmware release, and there is no reason to stay on older firmwares because you are depriving yourself of required libraries for newer games and other system features. Plus this hack works better than any other hack for older firmwares as well.


I agree for the most part, except no psp hack/tn-v11 or ps1 bubbles and it might just be me but epsp cfw feels like it has better compatibility with psp homebrew than vhbl does.


----------



## SonyUSA (Aug 4, 2016)

cvskid said:


> I agree for the most part, except no psp hack/tn-v11 or ps1 bubbles and it might just be me but epsp cfw feels like it has better compatibility with psp homebrew than vhbl does.



I'm pretty sure I saw someone got those working (?) If not, it won't be long until you can do those with this exploit. They just need to update the code to work with the new firmware and exploit! 

Plus, the psp homebrew can now be run with Vita permissions, making it that much better!


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Is the Vita even going to have a scene with how dead it is? Production was discounted everywhere, but Japan IIRC.


You know this is false right? Vita has only stopped production in a few small markets like The Netherlands. Japan and US production is still active, you can find a VITA anywhere. I honestly don't see them stooping production anytime soon either.


----------



## SonyUSA (Aug 4, 2016)

IpsoFact0 said:


> You know this is false right? Vita has only stopped production in a few small markets like The Netherlands. Japan and US production is still active, you can find a VITA anywhere. I honestly don't see them stooping production anytime soon either.



Actually that's not true, I checked 5-6 stores around Salt Lake City and nobody has any, only some junky used ones with no memory cards at Gamestop :/ I'm pretty sure Sony even made an announcement that they halted production and sales in North America (or that they will very shortly). I can't even find any bundles from major retailer's online stores in stock!


----------



## Yoshimashin (Aug 4, 2016)

tuxdude143 said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm really excited for translation projects but holy shit the system is not dead, far from it.
> Seriously before anyone claims the system is dead just take a look at the list of upcoming vita games for the second half of 2016. Take an honest to god look at it and then try and tell me that the system is dead because the number of games coming out for the thing seem to speak otherwise.
> For example, these are the games coming out for the vita over the course of this month.
> 
> ...



Anime games and co-releases on the PS4 aren't really making the thing relevant. No hack that enables piracy will hurt future games from being put on there.


----------



## SonyUSA (Aug 4, 2016)

Mathieulh porting DC emulator to Vita ?! https://twitter.com/Mathieulh/status/760775601506619392

YES PLZ!!!


----------



## cracker (Aug 4, 2016)

I'll admit that I'm a Vita lover. I have 2 of them (one is a 3G on 3.18), 14 or so physical games and maybe 20 digital games (not counting the 40 or so free PS Plus games). I don't get all the hate for the Vita. I'm willing to guess that many haters haven't spent the time with the system to explore the library or haven't even touched one. There are tons of great titles for it but they just might not be in specific genres some people like. FPS, for example, is minimal and I get that that's the craze now but it doesn't mean the system is crap because you don't care for all the great platformers, etc. To be honest, the 3DS is much more lacking in that area (is there even one FPS?). At least gory titles are available to those that want them. I own 3DSes too so I'm not harping on them but pointing out the hypocrisy that some have. 

/rant


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2016)

SonyUSA said:


> Mathieulh porting DC emulator to Vita ?! https://twitter.com/Mathieulh/status/760775601506619392
> 
> YES PLZ!!!


That sounds absolutely fabulous! 
I once had Reicast on my GPD-XD, and it ran at a full 60fps at full-HD! (the device consists of a quad-core processor with 2GB RAM) so I sincerely hope that the Vita will do almost just as good with a quad-core and ~444MB of RAM! *crosses fingers*


----------



## flame1234 (Aug 4, 2016)

I bet the dump technique does not work on games designed to run on 3.60 (all of the very newest games).

Symptoms: Near closes when you launch the game.
Normal: If you "tab over" to near while running the game, a manual page appears
Blocked: If you "tab over" to near while running the game, the LiveArea screen appears
Game: YsVIII Lacrimosa of DANA (Japanese)


----------



## aenoch (Aug 5, 2016)

IpsoFact0 said:


> You know this is false right? Vita has only stopped production in a few small markets like The Netherlands. Japan and US production is still active, you can find a VITA anywhere. I honestly don't see them stooping production anytime soon either.


 you can not find a vita on walmarts website or bestbuys website.  my walmart or gamestop dont even have them local


----------



## Tikker (Aug 5, 2016)

aenoch said:


> you can not find a vita on walmarts website or bestbuys website.  my walmart or gamestop dont even have them local



same here, I've not seen a Vita physically for sale in a BB or walmart in Sask, Canada for probably close to a year


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2016)

Really nice, too bad their are all of 15 people to enjoy this.


----------



## aaronz77 (Aug 6, 2016)

aenoch said:


> you can not find a vita on walmarts website or bestbuys website.  my walmart or gamestop dont even have them local



There are about 8 to 10 pre-owned vitas at each Gamestop I visit in my city. I wonder if that number will do down now.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 6, 2016)

IpsoFact0 said:


> You know this is false right? Vita has only stopped production in a few small markets like The Netherlands. Japan and US production is still active, you can find a VITA anywhere. I honestly don't see them stooping production anytime soon either.



None of the local retailers in my area carry the PS Vita.


----------



## Anunnymous (Aug 6, 2016)

Tikker said:


> same here, I've not seen a Vita physically for sale in a BB or walmart in Sask, Canada for probably close to a year



Same, you can't get a Vita in South Dakota except for Pawn Shops. Our Wal-Mart still has a ton of PSTVs they're trying to liquidate, still $19.99.


----------



## cearp (Aug 6, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Really nice, too bad their are all of 15 people to enjoy this.


already more than 30000 installs i think buddy... lol


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2016)

So is it possible to mod games files to change certain aspect of a game? Like mod files in atelier games to mod the time mechanism?


----------



## aenoch (Aug 7, 2016)

Anunnymous said:


> Same, you can't get a Vita in South Dakota except for Pawn Shops. Our Wal-Mart still has a ton of PSTVs they're trying to liquidate, still $19.99.


Any bundles?


----------



## cracker (Aug 7, 2016)

sephurchin said:


> So is it possible to mod games files to change certain aspect of a game? Like mod files in atelier games to mod the time mechanism?



As long as they are decrypted and the db is patched then whatever is in the patch directory will override the file(s) in the game directory.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 8, 2016)

I can't get online with my vita. It's asking for a system update. I am already on 3.60. This sadly means an update is out and I can't do the hacks. Looks like I am staying on 3.60 until a work around is discovered


----------



## vbkun (Aug 8, 2016)

Pluupy said:


> Mind pointing me to what you call shovelware? Too many people throw this term simply on their own idiotic notions of a video game they dislike or aren't interested in.
> 
> Remember, shovelware is software which has little to no effort. Something I would find to be shovelware would be the "101- games-in-one" crap.



Exactly that, games with little to no effort, plain and simple.


----------



## Zeriel (Aug 8, 2016)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Well, between needing a new PSP and homebrew (especially emulators) for the Vita looking like it'll be a thing, it makes me consider finally getting one. It's gonna be either that or a GPD XD.



Don't buy the GPD because all of my money is on the Nintendo NX being a handheld similar to this


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Aug 9, 2016)

Zeriel said:


> Don't buy the GPD because all of my money is on the Nintendo NX being a handheld similar to this


Well, I'm looking at what the GPD XD can offer now. We can assume the NX won't have support for special chipset SNES games (without homebrew), for starters. We can also safely assume it won't have DOS emulation support (again, without homebrew), nor a huge range of N64 titles. Those plus a few other minor details makes a GPD XD very enticing.


----------



## Anunnymous (Aug 12, 2016)

aenoch said:


> Any bundles?


Negative, just the standalones. They have the shelf label for the bundles for $29.99! I wish though, that would be a killer price for a DS3 and Vita memory card!


----------



## aenoch (Aug 12, 2016)

Anunnymous said:


> Negative, just the standalones. They have the shelf label for the bundles for $29.99! I wish though, that would be a killer price for a DS3 and Vita memory card!


I know lol thats how i got my bundle lol


----------



## breaktemp (Aug 12, 2016)

Awesome, it is great to hear this works with the PSTV/VitaTV !! 

Now to look up the tutorial to get this working  "


----------

